# Vaping’s potential to benefit public health exceeds its risks



## Stroodlepuff (12/6/19)

The benefits of vaping to quit smoking far outweigh the health risks of youths moving from electronic to traditional cigarettes, a new study says.

An analysis by University of Michigan researchers Kenneth Warner and David Mendez from the School of Public Health found that in the most likely of several simulations they ran, nearly 3.3 million life-years could be saved by the year 2070.

https://news.umich.edu/vaping-s-pot...5GgtQVmAyg8FagQf04FO-Q-KMu5Wd-Mji88twL_i7No4s

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (12/6/19)

But say we take a shop like Vapeking. You are not trying to promote vaping as a means of quitting smoking. Otherwise you will just sell small pod systems and mtl devices. Your promoting a lifestyle to anyone to take up vaping, smokers and non smokers. You have big mods, hundreds of cloud chasing atties, all the colours you want, all the accesories you want, even vape bags, hats tshirts, you name it.
You selling a lifestyle, and thats what all these regulations are about


----------

